# Hurricane sandy aftermath



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi friends here!
It is with deep sadness that I write this to inform you that Mossimo myself and DH were severely affected by hurricane sandy. We had to evacuate in the middle of the night as water started flooding into the apartment from all areas. Over 4feet of water came in and we have lost everything. Furniture appliances photos beds everything is gone. we had to evacuate all I could think about was keeping Mossimo safe it was the scariest feeling in my life. We packed him in his crate and walked out into waist high water to get to safety. As you all know Mossimo is only 12 weeks old and we bought him every chew, toy sweeker imaginable, now; it's all gone. Washed away into the sea. We are alive and safe and I keep telling myself that as we work through the destruction. We are asking family and Friends to send love, light and prayers our way ! We need'em!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Words cannot express how bad I feel for you and your DH. I am so sorry you that this storm ruined everything. I am happy to hear that the three of you are safe.

Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How sad for you, to have lost everything. Glad you made it out safely.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your experience and glad to hear you 3 made it out safe.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So very sorry to hear your appalling news.But glad that you are safe,it must have been terrifying.I hope that you are able to get your home back in order very soon.We have seen the devastation on the TV here in England,it all seemed unimaginable.Hopefully now things will just get better.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG This is so sad... I am so sorry you are going through this. I'll be praying for you. Hugs.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so sad after reading that. What an awful thing to happen to somebody. I can't even begin to imagine how scared you must have been! I'm glad you are safe and hope that before long you can put your lives back in order. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

You have very quickly become special to me in your time on this forum. Your enthusiasm leading up to actually getting Mossimo was so cute to watch. And the massive amount of toys & products you bought, oh my! The determination you showed to do things "exactly right" really told me you would love little Mossimo no matter what. So I'm very sad to hear that you've lost everything. Just breaks my heart. But to know that you, DH & Mo are safe & together is what truly matters. This just proves that it's not the material things that we have, but the lives of our loved one that mean the most. You'll recover. It will take a while. And you've lost things that can never be replaced. But you & DH have each other. And Mossimo will always be a part of that "previous" life that you still have. Cherish each other. Hug each other. And trust that things _will_ be better. T&P's headed your way!


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Just so devastating. We cry each time we see the news reports. I'm so sorry your lives have been disrupted and displaced. Thank God the three of you are safe. We were fortunate in Rehoboth Beach. Although there was evacuation due to flooding and road closures and, of course, major beach erosion, there was no loss of life. I pray that you all will complete this journey with healing light to guide your way.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Please post a shipping address that we can send stuff to for you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thinking of you and your family. So sorry to hear all that you have been through. Thank goodness you, your DH and Mossimo are safe.


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

We're so sad reading this and very sorry for all you've lost. Thank goodness you're safe.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

How terrible! I hope you will be able to move forward from this somehow.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As a very fortunate Long Islander, I am so sorry you have been affected so severely. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Please keep us posted and let us know if we can send anything. Where are you staying now? How is Mossimo doing?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for such an enormous loss. Can I send toys for Mossimo? Or anything else? Give us an address and I am sure you will soon have more stuff than you need for your adorable puppy. For now he has you and your DH and that is the most important thing. So glad you are safe.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for you. Words fail me when I think about what you, and the other many victims of the storm, have lost.
I am so glad you were able to get out safely. Sending prayers.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for all that you have lost - the only saving grace is that you are all three safe and together. I have seen facebook pages of the animals lost/found resulting from Sandy and it is heartbreaking - pls let us know where we can send some treats for Mossimo ..... stay strong - Jemma and Max


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

(((hugs))) Are you somewhere safe now? I am so sorry. Words fail me. Please keep us informed about everything. You are in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been brought to tears by the overwhelming response, support and well wishes I have just read.! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. We are staying at my moms now in Long Island, driving back and forth trying to salvage what is left and throw everything out on the lawn for garbage. For those of you that have asked for a place to send stuff, I would appreciate it more than you can imagine. Mossimo needs food and we have had a hard time finding it out here...I have alittle baggy from when we rushed out so he's not starving but that will run out soon. He eats vets choice holistic health extension little bites dry food. It might be expensive to ship so even alittle ziplock baggy maybe.
Mossimo needs a brush and anything else you think would help Mossimo transition from old home to many new homes....thank you again for our whole little family. Xo
Shipping:
Lauren Sheehan
1617 broadway 
New Hyde park ny 11040


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

In addition to love, light and prayers, Beau and I will be sending "stuff" for you and Mossimo. We can take care of Mossimo -- but what do you and DH need?

Hold tight, try to remember you aren't alone!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

FOOD FOR MOSSIMO IS ON THE WAY ... TRY TO FIND SOMETHING FOR HIM FOR A DAY OR TWO.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, I am in tears right now... I am so heartbroken for your family.
So thankful you DH and Mossimo are safe and that you are able to stay at your moms.

What do you need???


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I cannot even begin to imagine what you have been going through. It's something we read about and see on the news but never know of anyone, personally, who is going through it. I feel as though we all know you and Mossimo through your posts and it's devastating to think that one of our own is in the middle of a tragedy such as this. Please be strong and, as everyone has said, you're together and safe and that's what counts. Although I know you've lost lots of things, you still have your memories and "things" can be replaced. I know you'll be getting lots of stuff in the mail soon. Your're in my thoughts and prayers too. Take care. You will get through this. Thank God there are Mom's to help us when we need it the most!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We are so sorry you are going through this!!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, but glad you all made it to safety! I have family on Long Island, and friends in lower Manhattan and Staten Island who are ok but are dealing with the aftermath of this storm. 

Murphy and I will be sending Mossimo a little care package. Please let us know if there is anything you or your husband need.

Take care!
Diane and Murphy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

putting together a package right now!! Sadly, we are in California so it will probably take a long time to get to you, but I am thankful FOOD is already on it's way (THANK YOU Lorainne and Beau!) 
Please let me know of anything specific you or Mossimo needs!!! We are a family and want to help as much as we can!!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear this happened to you, I too feel like we know each other somehow (shopping unites us girls, doesnt it?) I am just relieved to hear that you are all ok, it is everyone's fear that their pups are in danger. Care package for Mo is on it's way....thank goodness for Amazon! You should be receiving it Thursday 11/08, PM me if you don't. Take care and hug you husband & hairy son


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. I am glad you are all safe.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Again, I am brought to tears by the overwhelming response from all of you. I cannot even begin to put Into words what your genorosity and kindness means to our family. I want to thank everyone of you from the bottom of my heart. We really are like a family and I cannot wait to get back into some sort of normal routine so I can get back to posting on this forum again. ( I am happy to say Mossimo has not ate his poop since I started adding pumpkin into it) for those that have asked what we need, I can't even wrap my head around where we need to begin but I am thinking gift cards to target, kohls? We will not be going back to our apartment and need to start from square one. Hey we only moved in together less than a year ago, so we survived that, plus the hurricane, pretty good couple right? Again, each and everyone of you have touched my heart more than you will ever know


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*I'm just bumping this up so that every one who can help will see it!!*


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

can you please private message me your email address? Are you able to access email and a printer right now? If not, how about your cell phone number. I am getting out a target card for you and it can be sent over email or mobile phone.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am very saddened by your news. I can not even imagine how terrified you must have been! As has been said by others you all three got out safely and thank goodness for family so you had somewhere to go. I am thinking of you and hoping for brighter days ahead. Thanks for posting an address...starting over after losing everything is very different then starting a life with someone. Hugs


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you are safe and you and Mossimno got out safe.
I will check on this thread. Very sorry . . I am glad you got out quickly and are safe. the most important thing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lauren, I am so sad for you and your family. I am glad you are all safe. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I have not checked the actual forum board for a few days now. I was so very sad to see your news but at the same time very happy that the 3 of you made it out alive and intact. I know the night of the storm I was getting all ready and trying to figure what of Teds to bring if we needed to evacuate! Just the thought of that scared the crap out of me. How brave and lucky you were to get out safely. Ted and I sure send our love and prayers to you. Glad to see your food was sent as I dont think I could have sent it over the border. When you get a new place tell us what you still need and I will be sure to try and order it through amazon for you!:grouphug:


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Truly sorry to hear your sad new but glad you shared with us so we can help where possible.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss but VERY happy that you are all safe! My home is fine but we have no power. I will stop complaining now. Prayers for you to get your lives back to normal quickly.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> can you please private message me your email address? Are you able to access email and a printer right now? If not, how about your cell phone number. I am getting out a target card for you and it can be sent over email or mobile phone.


Did you do the gift card yet? If not, count me in. I will pay you when I see you today!

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. Gifts are on there way! Hang in there


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda, I did send one last night through email. It is easy on Target to send via email. I will give you her email when I see you if you want to send one. I would be donating to help strangers in this, so I am happy to help someone I have a connection with.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Brady's mom said:


> Linda, I did send one last night through email. It is easy on Target to send via email. I will give you her email when I see you if you want to send one. I would be donating to help strangers in this, so I am happy to help someone I have a connection with.


That's great. Can you PM me her email so I can send one card too, Karen? Thanks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just ran into Karen at Wegmans. She just got her power back so I will PM you the email address.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Lauren,

I just sent you some food and toys through Amazon. This should be delivered to you on Thursday, Nov. 8th. Hopefully the delivery will make it there on time and not get delayed.

Take care!
Diane and Murphy


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Gotta love Amazon! My favorite place to shop!

Ill send you a gift card later today! Karen already sent hers. Was going to send some beds and dog items but not sure how or where to ship in bulk....with 3 dogs I have a lot of supplies!

Hang in there! Help is on the way


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Gotta love Amazon! My favorite place to shop!
> 
> Ill send you a gift card later today! Karen already sent hers. Was going to send some beds and dog items but not sure how or where to ship in bulk....with 3 dogs I have a lot of supplies!
> 
> Hang in there! Help is on the way


Linda, thank you so much! Believe it or not we were able to save his bed  so good there....but such a sweet though. Some wee wee pads would be great if you have any extra there.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to pick up some gift cards and get them out as well. The devastation is just horrible to see. We in upstate NY were really preparing for this storm, too, but it seemed to kind of veer off and just missed us. Some people were hit fairly hard, but I guess we got lucky this year. Many around here have just started getting back on their feet from storm Irene last year.
Is there a PetSmart or Petco you can go to nearby? Wondering if gift cards there would help?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just seeing this. So sorry to read about this, but so glad you all made it out and are now safe and glad you had a place to go. The stories and film on the news where people have lost their homes and lives...heartwrenching. So glad to hear you are physically OK.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lauren, 
I am just so glad that you, hubby and Massimo are now safe, but am just so sorry for your losses! Us East Coasters will all continue to be strong and we will make it!!!!

I am unable to get to a target - but might be able to get to a Kohl's this week to send you a card. I also have lots of things that I am happy to send to you guys for MOssimo - do you need an interceptor for him for the next month?? I have one of the small ones for Laila and am happy to send one to you if you need it! 

Please private message me to let me know when/where you guys think you will end up. I might have HOme items that I can get to you easily. 

We are praying for you but know that you guys are strong, and will get through this. 

Please let me know if you can uses the interceptor!

Laurie


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Fashiongal21 said:


> I have been brought to tears by the overwhelming response, support and well wishes I have just read.! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. We are staying at my moms now in Long Island, driving back and forth trying to salvage what is left and throw everything out on the lawn for garbage. For those of you that have asked for a place to send stuff, I would appreciate it more than you can imagine. Mossimo needs food and we have had a hard time finding it out here...I have alittle baggy from when we rushed out so he's not starving but that will run out soon. He eats vets choice holistic health extension little bites dry food. It might be expensive to ship so even alittle ziplock baggy maybe.
> Mossimo needs a brush and anything else you think would help Mossimo transition from old home to many new homes....thank you again for our whole little family. Xo
> Shipping:
> Lauren Sheehan
> ...


What else do you need that you are having a hard time getting?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the devastation you and your family have suffered - I can't even imagine how frightening it was to be forced out of your home... Please know you will be in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

You are experiencing what most of us will never know. To have dreams and plans gone overnight can be (and I'm sure, is) overwhelming. It would be very easy to sit and not go on--but then you'd stay in that physical and emotional nightmare. You will move on and you will once again have dreams and plans and a place to call home.

We need roots and tradition and hope and by going on, you will have that and I know you will cherish even more those things. Don't try to grab hold of tomorrow--grab hold of what changes and improvements you can make today. Each day will bring gain.

When we lost our only son, we learned to go on and by God's grace, we can now help others going through pain and loss of life, or hope, or dreams, or material things. Life does go on; you will again laugh and have joy. Embrace what you have and know that life is such a precious gift.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

My husband went out with some other church volunteers yesterday to help out in Little Ferry NJ. I had to stay home with our four yr olds as it would not be safe for them to be there. The devastation he described sounds like a third world country. That area had 6-8 feet of water. Volunteers helped stack people's ruined belongings out onto the sides piled about 8 ft high and also rip out sheetrock to prevent mold. Entire houses moved off their foundations and tossed down the street. People wandering the streets, visibly had not showered or brushed their teeth in 6 days. No FEMA or Red Cross. Only one square meal a day. Temperatures plummeting. As of yesterday the only people that have been really reaching out in that area were some military personnel at first in boats to rescue people and I think he said some Baptists were going around dropping off hot meals, and also my husband and his group, Mormons. I feel sick to my stomach when I think of all those people out in the elements, guarding their properties from looters, basically camping in November with little supplies. And also there is a small Indian pocket there but they don't eat meat so then they can't have most of the hot meals. It's horrible.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Are all our members accounted for now?

The devastation in the tri-state area is horrifying! It is very scary to see hurricanes making their way up here, the saddest thing is that Sandy may not be the last one. I am affraid we will continue to see these types of disasters more often as the weather shifts. 
Lauren, I am glad to hear that you were able to get out, eventhougth you lost everything, life is much more precious. Keep letting us know what you need right now, we'll do what we can to help!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I am so sorry Lauren! Glad you are all safe. I just got my power back so I am just seeing this now. I would like to send whatever is most helpful to you, not sure what has already been sent. I can order a bag of his food to be sent to your moms or a gift card-you can PM me your email if the gift cards are more helpful.

Hugs to you, your husband and sweet Mossimo.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Group hugs for all that were affected, what a wonderful forum!:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lauren, 
My kids and I have packed up a small box with some odds and ends that we hope you will find helpful! A comb, shampoo and conditioner for Mossimo are also in the box, shipping it out today.
Hang in there and keep us updated!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Are all our members accounted for now?


PJewel (Geri) one of the moderators, has had a rough week after the storm, so keep her in your thoughts and prayers as well.

This community never ceases to impress me with how big everyone's heart is here, the haters don't even know what a great group they are missing out on :group hug:

Lauren, I don't have any of that food here but I can probably go find it locally if someone hasn't already. I certainly have a ton of toys that are new or like new and will send some out to you as well. So sorry to hear how hard this storm hit you and your family  *hugs*

Kara


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tammy,tillie and family thank you so very much!!!! I appreciate your generosity more than you can imagine! Xo Lauren Mossimo and vin



TilliesMom said:


> Lauren,
> My kids and I have packed up a small box with some odds and ends that we hope you will find helpful! A comb, shampoo and conditioner for Mossimo are also in the box, shipping it out today.
> Hang in there and keep us updated!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We finally got our power back. We were lucky, very lucky. The wind was fierce, but seemed to spare our side of town. South of us took a hit with so many trees and utility lines down. The rain also spared us this time. I don't think I can take another flooded basement. I am so sad for people who were not as fortunate. My cousin had major damage and I still have friends I haven't heard from. And another storm is headed our way.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a great group of people we have on our forum! The outpouring of support for one of our members in need is overwhelming. Kudos to all.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Tammy,tillie and family thank you so very much!!!! I appreciate your generosity more than you can imagine! Xo Lauren Mossimo and vin


Hopefully it helps a little. Sadly because we are so far away it may be a week or so before it gets to you.  Has Mossimo's food arrived yet??
How are you and the rest of your family doing?? So glad you had someplace safe to go!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sending a big package today - will try to send it for 2 days delivery. 

Sadly we are expecting another big storm tomorrow into Thursday, with lots of rain and high winds. Those who still have not power, are now prone to flooding as their sump pumps will not work. 

Please keep all those in the East Coast in your prayers!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

OMG I hope that it passes all of you by! In my prayers!!


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Lauren, we all were very fortunate here on the beach in Delaware. Olivia and Isabelle wanted to send a little something your way. You can expect a little something from Omaha Steaks to be delivered to your New Hyde Park address on or about November 13. Be strong.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lauren, I've been in St. Louis since the day after the storm, so hadn't seen this. PM me and let me know of anything I can send your and Mossimo's way!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm kind of late to this because I haven't been on the forums much lately. 

What else do you desperately need? Do you have a harness and leash for Mossimo so he doesn't get away from you in all the mess? 

So sorry that you lost everything, but I'm so glad that you guys held on to what's most important - the 3 of your lives.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lauren - do you have a wish list on amazon or another on-line vendor?
Please let us know, hope all are doing well.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

I had to post these photos, as they are just too adorable not to share with my family here 
We received so many boxes already!.. jemma and Max sent a blanky, food (yes!) and a little bone!.. Mossimo loves them already!!!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

gertchie said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear this happened to you, I too feel like we know each other somehow (shopping unites us girls, doesnt it?) I am just relieved to hear that you are all ok, it is everyone's fear that their pups are in danger. Care package for Mo is on it's way....thank goodness for Amazon! You should be receiving it Thursday 11/08, PM me if you don't. Take care and hug you husband & hairy son


We got your care package today!! Thank you soo much XO mossimo loves the little mat. I cant wait to take a picture of him on it you can hardly see him they all blend together!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

We are all doing ok - DH has been @ his familys in Howard Beach as ALL their homes have experienced severe desvastation. We are lucky because we can leave and stay here, for others, they have to live in this mess until their homes are repaired. DH came to my moms yesterday for the first time in 3 days and Mossimo's tag wagged so much, A - it made me cry.. LOL.. and B- it looked like it was going to propell him into the air. This love we get from our furbabys really has a way of making you feel so safe and loved. In these times, I feel so lucky we have him!. Even if he will be living in many homes this year  
I cannot even begin to put into words how amazing it feels to be part of this forum. The support and kind words has been so comforting to our family, I cannot even begin to express in words how much it has helped! 
I will keep you all posted as the days move forward <3 . Big Hugs and Kisses from Mossimo, Lauren and Vinnie (DH).. I figured he deserves a name by now.. LOL


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG!! Mossimo is soooo cute in the blanky!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, glad to see the sweet little boy wrapped in his snuggly blanket!
So thankful that you have somewhere safe and dry to stay!!!
Our package is on it's way!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> Lauren - do you have a wish list on amazon or another on-line vendor?
> Please let us know, hope all are doing well.


That's an AWESOME idea!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Words cannot express how happy your pictures made me today!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Lauren - glad Mossimo is all snuggled up in his blanket - it will keep him nice and cozy....so happy you are getting relief from other forum members - we really are a family here - stay safe


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Hang in their Lauren,the people on this forum will surely help you and Mossimo, Jesse sends hugs & kisses*


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to hear from you and that you are in a safe place. I hope today's 'Noreaster will be kind to you. It's blowing like crazy here on Cape Cod with wind damage expected, again. Mossimo looks so cute all snuggled up in his new blanky. I'm not an online shopper (I know I am living in the dark ages) and don't have some of the stores you mentioned near me. Do you have a Petsmart near you at all? Let me know. 
BTW, love your name, Lauren, as it's the same as our oldest daughters whose B-day happens to be today! Take care and keep in touch with pics whenever possible.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to hear from you and that you are in a safe place. I hope today's 'Noreaster will be kind to you. It's blowing like crazy here on Cape Cod with wind damage expected, again. Mossimo looks so cute all snuggled up in his new blanky. I'm not an online shopper (I know I am living in the dark ages) and don't have some of the stores you mentioned near me. Do you have a Petsmart near you at all? Let me know. 
BTW, love your name, Lauren, as it's the same as our oldest daughters whose B-day happens to be today! Take care and keep in touch with pics whenever possible.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I just read this and am so sorry for you and your family. I'll try to get a box together tomorrow.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Fashiongal21 said:


> We got your care package today!! Thank you soo much XO mossimo loves the little mat. I cant wait to take a picture of him on it you can hardly see him they all blend together!


LOL! I'm so glad you got everything ok! When I was buying it I did kind of wonder I you would be able to see him on it but it looked comfy! I hope you are doing well...stay strong & take care


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks all warm and hugable, cute picture. Our pups they just roll with what ever happens and they are the best when it comes to making us live in the moment with them.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> He looks all warm and hugable, cute picture. Our pups they just roll with what ever happens and they are the best when it comes to making us live in the moment with them.


Thank God for dogs!!!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm still assembling the box. I wanted to include a CC bamboo brush I never use and it took me a couple days to remember where I put it. The P.O is only open a couple hours tomorrow so if I don't get there, will mail it Tues., just a few odds and ends but you probably can use.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lauren - I hope that my package arrived ok!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi All! I wanted to tell you that we were alittle delayed in getting to my grandmas house due to the gas shortage and snow already!!..Well, we were there today and I cannot believe all the boxes!! we were moving some stuff in there today and tomorrow cant wait to spend time looking through everyone's special items!! So thank you all in advance and I will share my individual thank you's tomorrow 
XO Lauren, Vinnie and Mossimo


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay!! is the address on Broadway the one we were suppose to send things to??? I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> yay!! is the address on Broadway the one we were suppose to send things to??? I sure hope so!!!


Yes, that is where we will be starting tomorrow actually!.. has been a nightmare trying to move with gas shortgage and this crazy weather!..


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm stilll finding things to put in the box I'm sending. It is almost filled and I'll definitely mail it by the end of the week, I've not forgotten. Glad you've arrived safely and enjoy what the others sent you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how is Mossimo doing??


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been off the forum for a little while now, and just saw this thread. Lauren, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your home and belongings! As others have said, thank goodness you, your husband and your sweet pup are all ok. I'd like to send something as well; please PM me your email address. I hope things are going well with moving into your new (temporary) home.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Jessie and Eddie got your gift in the mail, I tried to PM you, but it wouldnt let me.
Mossimo and I send you big hugs and kisses - Thank you so very much!



Eddie said:


> *Hang in their Lauren,the people on this forum will surely help you and Mossimo, Jesse sends hugs & kisses*


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Tuesday Everyone - I am happy to announce that tomorrow we will be moving into my grandmothers (The broadway address). Everyday gets alittle easier, and since I have went back to work I am starting to feel like I am on a routine, some what.
Mossimo is doing great!.. I am hoping that he will not realize that tomorrow will now be his 3rd home  Do dogs know those kinds of things? 

Also -- Someone sent us a lovely bag of toys from "Baxter Boo" but it didn't say who it was from ? If you are out there, let me know and thank you!.. What a great website

And - I am still working through the letters and boxes! Mossimo it so into eating the cardboard boxes, (even with all these new toys and treats can you imagine?) I am looking forward to reading and looking through everyone!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Lauren & Mossimo your welcome, so glad we could help in a small way,be safe.*


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

DeeDee, Kiki and Kai - are you out there/ Cant find your posting to direct message you but wanted to thank you soo much for your gift! Amazon is a favorite of ours too! XOXO thank you again, and have a great thanksgiving!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

and Colleen Henkel... hope your out here too! We love the sguiggle Kong and brush! Thank you so very much! Xoxo


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Lauren -
Are things settling down? Anything you still need? All and all, I guess you have a lot to be thankful for this year -- Vinny, Mossimo and family to love each other and you! Have a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Fashiongal21 said:


> DeeDee, Kiki and Kai - are you out there/ Cant find your posting to direct message you but wanted to thank you soo much for your gift! Amazon is a favorite of ours too! XOXO thank you again, and have a great thanksgiving!


You're very welcome! Enjoy your holiday wherever you may hang your hat this year.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Fashiongal21 said:


> and Colleen Henkel... hope your out here too! We love the sguiggle Kong and brush! Thank you so very much! Xoxo


Sorry Lauren...that's me, Gertchie! I'm glad you liked what I sent (or Mo did!) I love how everybody on the forum came together for you, seems like you're part of a family! I hope everything is getting kind of back to normal for you & your family has a great Thanksgiving! xoxoxo


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Linda, thank you so much! Believe it or not we were able to save his bed  so good there....but such a sweet though. Some wee wee pads would be great if you have any extra there.


Omg, Lauren, I have most of Bob's wee wee pads! I can try to get them to you. I bought a bag of 50 and probaby still have 45 of them. He took to bell training at Mossimo's age, so I only needed the pads for about two weeks.

I sent you a PM a few days ago when I heard about what happened to you. I'm so sorry this happened, and Mossimo's half brother Bobby sends his love and concern, as do I. I'll read further before sending the pads to see if somebody already took care of that, but I have plenty.

Beyond that, what could YOU use? I see Mossi is very well taken care of, but what might we be able to help you and Vinnie with for yourselves?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Lauren -
How are things going? Are you running low on Mossimo's food? Anything else you need that is out of reach? We realize that this is not a quick fix problem -- so please speak up!!

Hope you had a very thankful and loving Thanksgiving! Please keep in touch!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

did you get my little package? I hope so and hope you are getting settled by now.


----------

